# New turkeys and I'm MAD



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:veryangry:
We bought 3 little Royal Palm poults last fall. We ended up with two Toms and a hen. When they matured the Toms just kept showing off for each other and the hen was laying infertile eggs. We finally decided to eat the smaller one and that did the trick. Franklin started paying attention to Betsy.
I have had this trip to Seattle planned for months and had no say over when Betsy would decide to set her eggs. I did not write down the date but knew she was close and checked for peeping every day up until I left.
I left Thursday morning and still nothing. This afternoon I got a picture text from my hubby showing a little fur ball poking its head out from under Mama. She was protective enough before but he says he took his life into his hands getting that pic.:slapfloor:
Of course I am thrilled that we successfully bred turkeys for the first time. I just am so upset at the timing. They will be almost 2 weeks old before I get to see them.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I'm so glad this post wasn't what I thought it was!! I thought for sure you were gonna say you left them with somebody and they were dead til I finally got to the end! Anyways, congrats and the new lil ones


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh no! I did not mean to make it sound like that. I was just being a little facetious. I am glad we live in the age of websites and picture mail.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , you got a meal , a happy hen , a tiny baby out of it , lol.
Hope you get to see the baby soon , congratulations


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hubby texted me that at 7PM he could see four. That was without disturbing the nest. I believe she was setting 9.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

There are 8 for sure!!!! The pictures are so adorable. I so wish I was there to play with them. (As if overprotective Mama would let me.) I am going to be camping for 4 days and out of tech reach. Hopefully they will be okay when I can check in again.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay , more fun when you get home  
Enjoy your camping !
You've got to share pictures when you get home 
I've always wanted a Tom , maybe one day.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

9 as of this morning. Momma still being broody and super protective. Hubby took down one side of the nesting box hoping she will lead them out to food and water today. As soon as he did it they ran out for water. I was happy they figured that out as it has been hot down there. I know they can go days before the hen decides they should venture out but in the heat I did not want them dead of dehydration.
I will post pix as soon as I am home. I am afraid the DH is technology challenged. He would panic if I asked him to try.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, so sad for you, but at east someone is there taking pictures, right?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, he can take pictures okay. He just would not have a clue as to how to post them.
I just can't believe it worked out so that they hatched just 2 days after I left. Our very first home born turkeys.:hair: But I am happy they seem to be doing so well.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Last call from my husband says all 10 are still alive and both mama and daddy follow them when they venture out. Too Cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...cant wait to see pix


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I finally got to see them today. They are so precious. It is a riot how Mama and Daddy both protect those babies. I will post pix tomorrow.


----------

